# Using edge pro on ceramic knives



## Kelson (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't like that much ceramic knives but i have friends using them and they sometimes ask me if i can sharpen them (one gave me a shipped one for example).
I guess it should be done with diamond plates (saw atoma and noname diamond plates on CKTG) but what would you recommend me for that purpose ?


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 23, 2012)

They are so cheap its not worth the effort.


----------



## TB_London (Mar 23, 2012)

Diamond stones are needed. Chips can take a bit of work to get rid of though


----------



## Kelson (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with you pescador but people tend to put some love in them...
probably because they never used a really sharpened knife.
Which diamond stones should i get ? One with low grit ? a set of 2 or 3 ?
Not that i want to put much in them, just want to help out and give them back something they can use again for some time (before it drops on the ground and split)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 23, 2012)

Get these three 6" x 1" EZE-Lap diamond stones from Amazon (the extra fine one is 1200, which is probably as fine as you'll need), three thin EP blanks and a roll of double-sided carpet tape to stick the stones to the blanks. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RL83SG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.edgeproinc.com/Sharpening-Stones/Stone-Blank-p42.html

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004Z4CU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Rick


----------



## Kelson (Mar 23, 2012)

Thx


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd love to know how this turns out. Sharpening ceramic knives is an interesting concept, because of how ceramic abrades.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 23, 2012)

Not all ceramic blades are cheap. I got a Kyocera Kyotop "Damascus" Advanced Ceramic 6" Chef Knife a few years back when it first came out and it ran me about $379 or something at the time. Anyway after a few years of use it's gotten pretty dull obviously and it had a broken tip so I put it to the diamond plates. I'm no slouch when it comes to sharpening but when it comes to ceramic it's a whole different ball game. I fixed the tip but I've never been happy with my sharpening job on it so I may just send it in to Kyocera for their free resharpening service.


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sharpening ceramic is a whole different ballgame because there is no burr and you have to be more precise with your angles. Diamond plates on an edge pro sounds like it might be one of the best options, but i dont like diamond plates on steel and if you are only doing one knife then its an awfully be investment. One thing that might be worth a try is some wet/dry sand paper mounted to one of the EP blanks. You can get one of those 3grit variety packs that typically have something like 400,800,1000 grit sheets in them. A plain ol' glue stick or rubber cement actually works OK for mounting to the EP blanks and can be cleaned off easily once to gets too much built up.

The other option would be to try convex sharpening and the mousepad+ sandpaper method. I've done this before, but never on ceramic. 
This virtuovice guy is quite the character, but I enjoy his videos and haven't had the heart to enter him in the knuckle head thread yet. Here he compares edgepro+diamond stones with sandpaper + rubber backing. You can see that the diamond stones did cause some micro-chipping, but they may also have been technique (people tend to push too hard and go too fast with the EP). I also suspect that his convex flailing was aided by the bevel set by the EP.
http://youtu.be/KLMZ2fZCMtk
[video=youtube_share;KLMZ2fZCMtk]http://youtu.be/KLMZ2fZCMtk[/video]


----------



## takeshi (Apr 10, 2012)

If its a Kyocera ceramic knife, I would use their free resharpening service (you do have to pay for shipping though). I also own an electric ceramic knife sharpener, nothing fancy but gets the job done. Anyway, I'm not a knife sharpening expert .


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 12, 2012)

I have four kyocera ceramic knives (for home use-wifey likes them), and have used the free sharpening service. If I recall, it cost me about $20 to ship. The knife (a 7inch chefs; black blade) came back as sharp or better than factory. Since then, I have purchased a pull-through kyocera sharpener foe ceramic blades. It has been discontinued, and is hard to find, although the more pricey electric is still readily available...

The pull-through sharpener works well, but if too much pressure is applied, microchips will be the end result...


----------

